# Deshedding shampoo?



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

We are going to bathe Zoey on Friday (another Pet Valu trip ) and the last time we were there they had a shampoo to help with shedding which we didn't use.

Zoey sheds all the time - is using a shampoo like that worth it? I can't wrap my head around a shampoo that helps with shedding unless you are bathing frequently and it nourishes the skin/hair somehow.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Didn't seem to make a difference here but it smelled nice, lathered and rinsed out easily. If the smell is fine by you then try it.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the reply!

We may just try it as you suggested, I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 9, 2015)

We bought Pet Head's deshedding schampoo for my boyfriends Dalmatian. He was shedding like a monster two days after using the schampoo and then went back to normal shedding. 
It says on the bottle that it should be used 2 times a week for full effect though.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

The last bath Zoey got was back in August, so its not going to be successful if that's the case. I have no clue what brand the store uses as it comes in dispensers not the bottles themselves. I have 2 bottles of shampoo from when Zoey was a pup which is a while ago, I guess if we don't use the store brand we'll use one of them. The only issue I have with them are they are human baby powder scent if I remember correctly ... personally not my favorite scent for a dog. Lol!


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

We used Furminater descending shampoo for Royce and it worked wonders when he was blowing coat. 

The hair was just falling out in gobs in the tub, I had to unclog the tub and begin rinsing again. 

It also smelled amazing.


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I have struggled with a LOT of shedding over the last year and feel like I've tried everything. I really like the Well & Good Shed Control shampoo (smells AMAZING) but just by itself it's not super helpful. I have finally managed to get the shedding under control by bathing once a week or every other week, brushing daily (I use a shedder blade like with horses, then a dandy brush to finish... I find horse brushes work best), and daily dose of coconut oil.

The difference it HUGE. It used to be I'd pet her and clouds of hair would just puff up... it's like she was blowing her coat every single day for months on end. Now I can pet her and my hand comes away with only a few hairs, and the coat itself seems smoother and softer. I've totally become a convert to the coconut oil trend. Just to test the theory, though, I stopped giving it to her for a few days and sure enough she started to shed again like crazy. It took about two weeks of daily doses to see a difference but only about 3 days off of it for the shedding to return.

So... the shampoo is a good supplement to other techniques but honestly I feel like it's the coconut oil + daily brushing (both together) that really made the difference. I just keep the brushes on the porch by the door and when we come in from outside I give her a quick brush down before we go inside - convenient and quick.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks!

I probably wouldn't go out and buy shampoo as I do have 2 almost unused bottles; they're not for shedding but I can't see that I would be effective as often (not!) we bathe her. My wife reminded me that they had it and I was just wondering. Our last dog shed a lot but with long hair it was like tumbleweeds where Zoey's hair is just all over. We vacuum and an hour later it looks like we didn't vacuum for a while. Hair doesn't normally come off her as we pet her but when I use the Zoom Groom (curry comb) I get a lot of hair coming off; I probably should use it more than I do LOL!

I'll have to think about the coconut oil ...


----------



## TGKvr (Apr 29, 2015)

I use the curry comb when I'm bathing her... it's how I get the shampoo worked in really well. I pretty much only use horse tools on my dogs, LOL. Definitely try the coconut oil! I swear by it now.


----------



## superblade (Dec 19, 2015)

did you try the shampoo yet? how was it going with Zoey?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Actually, no. We brought our own shampoo which is not deshedding. Based on the discussion here we didn't think it was worth it. Zoey gets bathed every few months so if it did work it wouldn't work for the period she gets bathed.

I had bought coconut oil but she was going through some stomach issues, not from the coconut oil, so I decided not to give it to her yet.


----------

